# Black Phantom Tetras



## javert

Damn. I gently offered my mother the chance to go buying our new betta to the fish store for the 10 gal tank. She got mesmerized by the community tanks so she wasn't impressed by the few available bettas and all of a sudden she wanted other fish for the community tank because "a betta was too little of a fish for it". After some research, I came to the conclusion that Black Phantom Tetras were small and peaceful enough and bought 4 of those who are in quarantine now.

Their lack of fancy fins leds me to believe that a betta wouldn't fight with them. Do you have any experience regarding the combination? I'm having a 5 gal tank as backup just in case.


----------



## lilnaugrim

They can get nippy if they're not in a good sized shoal so I wouldn't risk the Betta in there. You can easily bump their numbers up to 6 though to make them happier! They will display to each other and it's super adorable! They will often spar with each other which will also stress out the Betta so in any situation, I wouldn't put the two together. But I totally love the idea of just having Phantoms in the 10 gal, they would be great! You could get a snail as well if you wanted, but just one, preferably a Nerite if you can find it. I know big chain stores don't often sell them so if you've got some small local stores around, they might sell them.

Nerite's poop less than other snails and they can't breed in freshwater which means they won't take over your tank like other snails ^_^


----------



## javert

Interesting. I'm probably getting other two if numbers make them happier. So far, I like their iridiscent spot although they seem a little inactive but there isn' much to see or explore in the quarantine tank I guess. Once they are in the 10 gal planted tank, I'm definitely going to monitor and watch their displays.

I was more worried about the tetras than the betta, wouldn't suspect the latter could get nipped. In any case, I'm definitely housing my betta on the 5 gal until he's fully grown. I shudder to imagine a baby betta facing six equally sized fish looking so close at his fins as they look food flakes...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, generally it's the Betta that get's nipped in community tanks because he's usually slower unless he's a Plakat or some type of wild. But a baby Betta, depending on how old should be okay. It's something you can experiment with since the Tetra's really aren't that big and babies can swim pretty fast.

Also depending on how old he is, he's going to need lots of water changes to grow and that might stress out the entire community, making them more prone to nipping and more sparring basically.


----------



## sandybottom

thank you for quarantining your fish.alot of people could learn from you.bettas and most tetras do not mix well.tetras as stated above are nippy fish and can be fast swimmers.


----------



## javert

Sigh. One tetra started to swim upside down and in quick vertical circles. I have separated immediately in another container, but this prompts me to suspect Neon Tetra Disease. I'm probably euthanizing it tonight while making a full water change on the remaining ones. I hope they survive the quarantine period, though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I don't believe all Tetra's can get NTD, only Neon's and possibly Cardinal's. I'm sorry about the fish though, hopefully everyone else makes it through!


----------

